#ubuntu-cm 2010-12-20
<septox> hi
<septox> ongolaBoy: ping
<ongolaBoy> septox: hi
<septox> il y a un certain christian qui s'est connecte hier et voulait des infos sur la communaute, il est a ndere
<septox> j'ai lu qd il s'etait deja deconnecte
<septox> faudra dans les demo de l'irc montrer cmt attirer l'attention de quelqu'un qui est ds le salon :D
<ongolaBoy> le christiano là je le connais un peu; il me fuit quand je veux souvent le voir
<ongolaBoy> il sait où je me trouve mais à chaque fois il ne vient jamais me voir!
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas, c'est compris pour l'attention
<septox> ok
<sovo> hi all
<ongolaBoy> hi
<septox> hi
<lapinouriss> salut les grds
<lapinouriss> ya kelkun,??
#ubuntu-cm 2010-12-21
<efactusa> Hey everyone I just want to thank you all for the wonderful OS on behalf of me and the people of france and the crew at http://www.myefact.com we wouldnt have been able to do half of what we do if it wasn't for Ubuntu so THANKS UBUNTU DEVS!!!!!
#ubuntu-cm 2010-12-22
<khunaisb> hello
<ongolaBoy> khunaisb: comme je te l'ai dit,si tu as une question, tu peux la poser ici
<ongolaBoy> n'oublie pas que c'est un salon public... donc pas d'informations personnelles ici
<khunaisb> ok
<khunaisb> ofet c koi un thunrderbird
<ongolaBoy> c'est un client de messagerie...
<ongolaBoy> en fait ça te permet de pouvoir consulter tes mails autrement qu'à travers un navigateur web
<ongolaBoy> tu sais ce que c'est qu'un navigateur web ?
<khunaisb> oui
<ongolaBoy> ok... par exemple sur la machine que tu utilises, tu as comme navigateur web mozilla firefox
<ongolaBoy> mais tu dois aussi connaitre Internet explorer sur Windows
<ongolaBoy> donc pour consulter ses mails sur yahoo par exemple, par défaut tu vas sur http://mail.yahoo.fr et tu entres ton login
<ongolaBoy> mais avec *thunderbird* tu peux lire tes mails, répondre et même quand tu n'as pas de connexion internet
<ongolaBoy> mais au préalable il faudra avoir téléchargé certaines informations
<ongolaBoy> thunderbird, comme d'autres clients de messagerie, s'utilise plus sur une machine personnelle et non publique
<khunaisb> mais c genial donc qd jaurai mn ordi ça veu dire que peu des sms sans souci
<ongolaBoy> disons que c'est intéressant effectivement si tu veux pouvoir lire tes mails hors connexion à ta guise
<ongolaBoy> en dehors de Thunderbird, il y a d'autres clients de messagerie comme : Evolution, Outlook, Clawsmail, etc...
<khunaisb> js8 pressé davoir un ordi. Là franchement j vien daprendre un truc interessant
<ongolaBoy> ok, tant mieux
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas lis de temps en temps la doc que je t'ai donné et pose toutes les questions que tu veux
<ongolaBoy> en passant, là où nous nous trouvons pour discuter est ce qu'on appelle un salon de discussion
<ongolaBoy> on l'utilise dans le cadre d'un groupe d'utilisateurs d'ubuntu au cameroun: ubuntu-cm
<ongolaBoy> je t'en parlerais plus en détail ultérieurement
<khunaisb> dacor
<khunaisb> je v aller faire un pti tour dehor
<ongolaBoy> ok
<ongolaBoy> khunaisb: tu n'es pas perdu j'espère
<khunaisb> non js8 pa perdu
<khunaisb> js8 presq a la fin
<ongolaBoy> ok
<khunaisb> jai fini
<ongolaBoy> ok...si tu as des questions il ne faut pas hésiter
<khunaisb> pr linstan j peux dire ça va il ne reste qu'a faire la pratique concernant Ubuntu ou Linux
<ongolaBoy> ok, tu es en train d'utiliser une machine sur ubuntu en ce moment donc à toi de voir
<ongolaBoy> ;)
<khunaisb> ;-)
<wang> bonjour
#ubuntu-cm 2010-12-23
<simplice_ndere_> hi
<ongolaBoy> .
<wang> ubuntulog: bonjour !!!
<ongolaBoy> wang: salut
<ongolaBoy> ubuntulog n'est qu'un programme informatique :)
<wang> ongolaBoy: salut! ok merci pour la précision
<ongolaBoy> de rien
<ongolaBoy> dans le salon, il ya en général deux *bots* : ubuntulog  et locobot_2
<ongolaBoy> si tu veux lire des anciennes conversations, tu peux aller sur http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org et tu cliques sur les liens au fur et à mesure
<wang> ongolaBoy: ok, j'ai cherhé ce lien la dernière fois sans le retrouver
<ongolaBoy> normalement en cliquant sur le nom de locobot_2 sur la droite, tu dois avoir cette adresse
<wang> ongolaBoy: soyeuse fête de noel que la venue du Seigneur t'apporte beaucoup de paix et bonheur. que cette année te soit pleine de santé, prospérité et longévité dans toute tes actions et Dieu puisse t'accompagner durant cette nouvelle année:"bonne et heureuse année 2011"!!! à la nouvelle année...
<ongolaBoy> :)
 * ongolaBoy se sauve
#ubuntu-cm 2010-12-26
<septox-fr> ongolaboy. ping
#ubuntu-cm 2011-12-19
<ariabbas> ...
<ongolaBoy> .
<ariabbas> !
<Sovo> .
<ariabbas_> ..
<ongolaBoy> .
<ariabbas> ..
#ubuntu-cm 2011-12-21
<ariabbas> ...
#ubuntu-cm 2011-12-22
<ariabbas> ..
<ariabbas> !!!
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: si j'aggrège quelques logs, je crois que depuis 1 mois, tu n'as pas parlé comme un humain ici :D
<tnjulius> ongolaBoy: donc ariabbas c'est un humain??? :)
<ariabbas> :D
<ongolaBoy> enfin... je crois bien :P
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: mais je li les conversations
<ariabbas> ;)
<ongolaBoy> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh voilà .. tnjulius tu es rassuré ???
<tnjulius> ongolaBoy: rassuré :))
<ariabbas> tnjulius: ok je ne suis pas l'un des robot de l'irc .
<ariabbas> :D
<ariabbas> ...
#ubuntu-cm 2011-12-23
<ariabbas> ...
<ariabbas> ;)
<ongolaBoy> ...
<ongolaBoy> :D
<ongolaBoy> .
<tnjulius> Bonsoir ongolaBoy
<tnjulius> pb connexion!
<tnjulius> ongolaBoy ?
<ongolaBoy> pourquoi ?
<tnjulius> ok tu es là! en fait je t'ai salué et j'ai perdu la connexion! :)
<ongolaBoy> ah d'accord. Désolé, je n'avais pas d'abord bien lu
<tnjulius> je savais pas si tu avais répondu, à la
<tnjulius> ok
<tnjulius> bon bref! j'ai un pb avec la virtualisation! KVM çà doit être pareil avec openVZ je suppose
<ongolaBoy> hum.. pas tout à fait mais explique :)
<tnjulius> l'hôte possède 2 interface eth0 et eth1, et plusieurs machines virtuelles
<tnjulius> actuellement les machines virtuelles sont bridgés sur l'interface eth0 (x.x.1.2)
<tnjulius> adresse privée
<ongolaBoy> ok
<tnjulius> donc elles appartiennent au même réseau que l'hôte!
<tnjulius> actuellement j'ai ajoutée une machine qui elle doit être accéssible de l'extérieur, ie avoir une adresse IP publique!
<tnjulius> et elle doit utiliser eth1 pour celà!
<ongolaBoy> bon.. il y a plusieurs façons d'aborder ton problème
<ongolaBoy> si tu dois fournir un service particulier à l'extérieur le mieux est de faire une translation sur le port en question
<ongolaBoy> est-ce que tu disposes d'une machine frontale, genre un parefeu en entrée de réseau ?
#ubuntu-cm 2012-12-17
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> hi
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-12-19
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> ..
<septox> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-12-20
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-12-21
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> ariabbas: doit devenir un bot coe ubuntulog èèèèè :) tjours avec mon seul compagnon ubuntulog
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-12-22
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> la fin du monde est passé sans fin on dirait
<ongolaBoy> yep.. ;)
<ariabbas> waou ongolaBoy est
<ariabbas> la
#ubuntu-cm 2012-12-23
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> acherv: hi
<acherv> ariabbas: hi
<acherv> ariabbas: cmt tu vas?
<acherv> t'es toujopurs connecte?
<ariabbas> yes
<acherv> on dirait une machine robot :D
<ariabbas> I see we're two today.
<ariabbas> :)
<acherv> It is away empty except you
<ariabbas> you are not first person to say that "on dirait une machine robot :D"
<ariabbas> no
<ariabbas> :)
<ariabbas> my faithful companion
<ariabbas> my faithful companion ubuntulog is al time with me
<acherv> but it has appreciate
<ariabbas> :D
<acherv> by the way my best wishes
<ariabbas> thaks
<ariabbas> thanks
<ariabbas> you too
<ariabbas> i have to live you
<ariabbas> and the chanel
<ariabbas> see you :)
#ubuntu-cm 2013-12-18
<indy21> bjr tt le monde.
<tnjulius> hi indy21
<indy21> quelqu'un a déja utilisé duplicity
<indy21> ??
<tnjulius> indy21: c'est quoi çà?
<indy21> un outil de sauvegarde
<indy21> http://duplicity.nongnu.org/
<tnjulius> rsync :D
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<septox> .
<coco1> salut la team
<tnjulius> bsr coco1
<coco1>  comment va Julius?
<indy21> coco1: hummm./
<indy21> tnjulius: j'ai pu m'en sortir avec duplicity
<septox> .
<coco1> ..
<coco1> indy21: Je te call, laisse seulement...
<coco1>  Bye bye à tous !
#ubuntu-cm 2013-12-19
<tnjulius>  
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> .
<tnjulius>  
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-12-20
<tnjulius>  
<ongolaBoy> .
<ariabbas> .
<tnjulius>  
<ariabbas>   
#ubuntu-cm 2013-12-21
<tnjulius>  
#ubuntu-cm 2014-12-17
<indy21> hi
<ongolaBoy> bonsoir .. mon hi
<ongolaBoy> désolé .. erreur de saisie :)
<ongolaBoy> c'était juste «hi»
<indy21> ongolaBoy: lol. ok. le décalage horaire ne te laisse pas encore.
<ongolaBoy> ah .. c'est passé.. ça va :)
<indy21> ongolaBoy: cool. :-)
#ubuntu-cm 2014-12-18
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBo1> .......
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-12-19
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-12-15
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-12-17
<saoungoumi> .
<ongolaBoy> saoungoumi: au fait .. il faut «libéraliser» l'usage de vos blocs IPv4
<ongolaBoy> saoungoumi: vous avez un /24 n'est-ce pas ?
<saoungoumi> slt
<saoungoumi> plutot /22
<saoungoumi> de proposition?
<ongolaBoy> et les usagers sortent tous avec la même IP publique n'est-ce pas ?
<ongolaBoy> vous avez même plus que ce que je pensais :)
<saoungoumi> non
<saoungoumi> chaque site (Etablissement et service) dispose au moins d'une adresse IP
<saoungoumi> publique
<ongolaBoy> ok.. tu me rappelles une discussion au cours d'afrinic 23 :)
<ongolaBoy> et c'est là où je voulais en venir
<ongolaBoy> avec autant d'adresses, pourquoi ne laisser que si peu d'adresses par étab ?
<ongolaBoy> pire .. pourquoi ne pas laisser les utilisateurs arriver sur internet avec des ip publiques ?
<ongolaBoy> en fait je veux que tu te poses bien la question parce que de toutes les façons si vous comptez utiliser IPv6 (et je compte sur vous à ce propos), *tout* le monde aura de toutes les façons des adresses unicast globales (ou publiques si on utilise le jargon v4)
<ongolaBoy> une bonne mise en train pour vous serait de commencer par épuiser vos 2^10 adresses publiques en les déployant partout dans le réseau
<ongolaBoy> crois moi il ne sert à rien de garder plus de 1000 adresses IPv4 en «réserve» ;) ... ça vous endort plutôt
<ongolaBoy> à AFRINIC on dit : la réserve ne doit pas exister .. Les blocs que vous recevez sont faits pour être *utilisés*
<ongolaBoy> la seule entité qui doit (et c'est son rôle) faire des réserves c'est .... AFRINIC :P
<ongolaBoy> et avec raison
<saoungoumi> ok
<saoungoumi> je suis entièrement ok avec toi
<ongolaBoy> ce qui compte c'est de bien faire ses réglages au niveau du parefeu
<ongolaBoy> pour le réseau des utilisateurs, sur les serveurs DHCP, au lieu de pool avec des ip privées il faut des pools d'ip publiques
<ongolaBoy> comme je disais plus haut autant mieux commencer à vous habituer dès maintenant en v4 car en v6 ça sera comme ça
<ongolaBoy> pour info.. lorsqu'on reçoit des ressources IP, on doit normalement utiliser au moins 80% de ses ressources sur une échelle de 1an et demi je pense
<saoungoumi> j'ai compris
<saoungoumi> maintenant la mise en oeuvre est une autre paire de manche
<ongolaBoy> je sais  mais il fallait que je te le rappelle ;)
<saoungoumi> merci
<saoungoumi> en passant je suis le seul Tech réseau qu'il reste au CDTIC
<saoungoumi> et je ne t'apprend rien sur la taille de notre réseau
<ongolaBoy> j'imagine un peu ... si tu as besoin d'un coup de main et si c permis .. je peux parfois t'aider
<saoungoumi> en plus du developpement et la maintenance
<saoungoumi> ok
<saoungoumi> sans soucis
<ongolaBoy> je peux t'aider à mieux revoir l'archi du réseau si tu veux
<saoungoumi> je crois que tout devra commencer avec la définision d'un plan d'usage adosé à un plan d'adressage
<saoungoumi> je veux dire nouveau
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> v4 ~~ v6
#ubuntu-cm 2015-12-18
<saoungoumi> .
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2017-12-19
<saoungoumi> slt
<saoungoumi> willy
